# Toshiba 24SL410U



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Picked up a Toshiba 24SL410U a couple of weeks ago, been playing around with the settings since I got it.

Not much info out there on the net about the SL410U sets. Was hoping someone could enlighten me (no pun intended) about the Backlight, DynaLight and Dynamic Contrast settings and how they affect Brightness and other settings.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

nova said:


> Picked up a Toshiba 24SL410U a couple of weeks ago, been playing around with the settings since I got it.
> 
> Not much info out there on the net about the SL410U sets. Was hoping someone could enlighten me (no pun intended) about the Backlight, DynaLight and Dynamic Contrast settings and how they affect Brightness and other settings.


Sorry Mark! I missed this post. Backlight will affect the overall brightness of your display. What I do is turn it down as far as possible - more for a dark room and less for a brighter room. 

Dynamic contrast sounds like something I would shut off. Same goes for the Dynalight. But I don't know if you'd be able to see that much of a difference with this set. 

Where did you put this set?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Picked up this little set for the bedroom.

Suppose I'm just a little dense, don't see why there are three settings to adjust brightness and two for contrast :scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Adjust the backlight until you experience no eye fatigue with your normal room lighting. I'd just leave the other two things off.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My suggestion on backlighting is to adjust it as low as possible yet still getting adequate peak brightness. Re-adjust the black level at each backlight level you try. LCDs will inherently have light leakage that affects the ability to deliver good blacks so the lower you can set it the better. Some backlights will also shift in color temperature when set very low compared to the highest setting.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info, that's pretty much what I had been doing. I had also thought that by lowering the BackLight setting that it would lower the amount of "leakage", but it seems to have no effect.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The change is relative. Lowering the backlight lowers the amount of light leaking, but does not eliminate it. You also lower the peak white output as you lower it. Room lighting has to be considered. If you have high levels of room lighting you won't get good blacks anyway, so the higher output may be better. In a dark room, typically as low as you can go without dimming the whites too much is best.


----------

